# Gas Cookers



## Postmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

I want to change from electric cooker to a gas cooker can anyone recommend any places to buy these from in the paphos area please


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We got our gas hob from Demotronics on the Polis road in Skoulli, we have an electric oven as well from them.


----------



## Postmaster (Jul 15, 2011)

Pam n Dave said:


> We got our gas hob from Demotronics on the Polis road in Skoulli, we have an electric oven as well from them.


Ok thanks i will try there thanks.


----------

